# CHRISTMAS PARADE this Saturday Dec. 3rd Cleveland TN.



## Toysoldier (Nov 29, 2016)

If you want to show off your bike by riding in a Christmas Parade, Have I got a deal for you.  This Saturday in Cleveland TN. Get-A-Grip is participating in our Local Christmas Parade to promote the show we do each year on the 4th Saturday in March.  You must be at Bradley Central High School on South Lee Hwy by 4:30 pm if you wish to participate.  The area streets will be closed at 5 pm and be no access to the school.  The parade will pull out at 6 pm and last about an hour and a half.  Your bike should have a Christmas Bow or Lights or something to represent Christmas while riding. This is good ole fashion CLEAN fun for the entire family while having thousand of people watch you ride your cool bike.  For more information: Facebook: Get A Grip Bicycle Show.  Thanks!


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 30, 2016)

CHRISTMAS PARADE UPDATE!!!
Just got an email from Cleveland about the parade. This year there are 275 entries, WOW!!!
It is going to be a huge crowd in the parade this year and we will be part of it. If you plan to ride with me, let me know so I can get a head count!!!!! You will not be able to unload in the parade line. You must park in or near the school and ride your bike over to the parade line up. You can't miss us as we will be near the front and you will see my truck and bicycles. You may wish to park Near Burger Chef (a hamburger joint) and ride over to the school to have less hassle when you decide to leave. Please let me know if you are coming and if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 4, 2016)

How was the turn out?  Our parade was a wash-out it poured in Dahlonega Ga.  Would love to see pictures.

Mike


----------



## Toysoldier (Dec 5, 2016)

I am sorry that yours was a wash out.  It misted rain but never enough to dampen our spirits of Christmas. LOL  We had 7 riders behind the truck and trailer and had a blast.  It was a great way to advertise our show before about 20,000 people.  The parade was probably 4 miles long with some great floats.  We are in full swing advertising our show with our next event being the World of Wheels in Chattanooga TN on January 6,7,and 8, 2017.  We will have a display of bikes and talking to everyone we can.  If anyone can make it down, check us out.


----------

